# Black screen after installation

## fangwen

I installed Gentoo on my laptop today and I compiled the kernel manually. When I reboot my machine, it only brings me to a black screen.

I can see the grub menu. But after I choose gentoo, it goes black, the last word I can see is "booting the kernel". However I can boot into Windows 7.

What makes my laptop a little special is that it comes with hybrid graphics, I only built the drivers for the Intel integrated card and enabled KMS on it . I am sorry I can't give you any other useful information now.

What are the possible causes of my problem?

If you need any information please tell me and please tell me how to get that information.

----------

## Hu

When the screen goes black, is the backlight on?  If the backlight turns off, then that indicates that the screen went into powersave mode.  If the backlight is on, then that indicates the card has nothing useful to display.

Did you enable the framebuffer console?

----------

## fangwen

 *Hu wrote:*   

> When the screen goes black, is the backlight on?  If the backlight turns off, then that indicates that the screen went into powersave mode.  If the backlight is on, then that indicates the card has nothing useful to display.
> 
> Did you enable the framebuffer console?

 

The backlight is off, I can't use the brightness buttons to adjust the backlight.

Yes, I enabled the framebuffer console support following this guide:http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

----------

## fangwen

 *fangwen wrote:*   

>  *Hu wrote:*   When the screen goes black, is the backlight on?  If the backlight turns off, then that indicates that the screen went into powersave mode.  If the backlight is on, then that indicates the card has nothing useful to display.
> 
> Did you enable the framebuffer console? 
> 
> The backlight is off, I can't use the brightness buttons to adjust the backlight.
> ...

 ue

Hu, I'm sorry. I checked my kernel configuration and found that I didn't enable the framebuffer support.

I then enabled it and recompile the kernel, the black screen issue was fixed. However, I can't use my keyboard to login at the login prompt.

What's wrong with my kernel configuration this time?

----------

## Hu

You probably did not include support for your keyboard, so the kernel does not know how to read it.  What keyboard do you have?

----------

## fangwen

I included the input device drive in kernel and now it works fine.

But how can I find out my keyboard type and model?

----------

## krinn

dmesg should show it if usb, for ps/2 xorg.log will tell you.

or try lshw i'm not sure it check keyboard.

----------

